# 2m Thunder Bolt-Kabel satte 50$



## Skysnake (30. Juni 2011)

Neben dem ersten externen Raid-System von Apple, welches mit ThunderBolt arbeitet, wurde auch das erste TB Kabel über 2m vorgestellt. Apple ist sicherlich nicht für seine niedrigen Preise für derartiges Zubehör bekannt, die verlangten 50$ erscheinen aber selbst hier nicht gerade "günstig".

Die Webseite iFixit.com hat sich nun ein solches Kabel besorgt und auseinander genommen. Was dabei zum Vorschein kam ist doch sehr verblüffend, aber auch sehr informativ.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man auf den Bildern sieht, besitzt der Stecker einen aktiven Part, der für die Datenübermittlung zuständig ist. Hiermit ist nun auch klar, wie es eventuell möglich wird, TB über Glasfaser zu übertragen. Der entsprechende Emitter wandert "einfach" ins Kabel. Dies macht die Kabel natürlich recht teuer, ermöglicht aber die Nutzung sowohl von Kupfer als auch von Glasfaser am gleichen Port. Gerade bei der Übertragung über Glasfaser könnte die Wärmeentwicklung des aktiven Parts allerdings problematisch werden, denn dieser soll bereits jetzt recht warm werden.

Ein weiterer Nachteil an dem komplexen Kabel ist die Tatsache, dass durch die hohe Komplexität und die vielen Chips im Stecker es wohl recht lange dauern wird, bis Drittanbieter mit günstigen Kabeln daher kommen. Dazu kommt noch, das sich erst noch zeigen wird müssen, wie "billig" diese Kabel dann werden, denn es steckt für ein Kabel doch sehr viel Technik im Stecker. Wer also auf TB setzen will, sollte hier auf kurze bis mittlere Zeit keine billige Alternative erwarten.

Quelle: ifixit.com


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Juni 2011)

HDDs limitieren dich schon bei USB 3.0, was bringt mir dann Thunderbolt? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. Juni 2011)

Handelt sich bei diesem "Thunderbolt" Kabel bereits um die neue Version mit Halbleiter Laser etc.- oder noch um die erste Version mit  Kupferleitungen 5GB/s?

Der Preis ist wirkich daneben, sind I POD/I Phone User leider schon von den überteuerten "billigen" Apple Kopfhörern gewohnt


----------



## Superwip (30. Juni 2011)

Angeblich müssen die Hersteller ja für sämtliche Thunderbolt Geräte sehr hohe Lizenzgebühren an Intel abtreten, was auch der Grund dafür sein soll, dass man Thunderbolt bis Dato nur bei Apple findet

siehe auch:
Hardwareluxx - Hohe Kosten für AirPlay und Thunderbolt bremsen Integration



> Ein ähnliches Bild zeigt sich bei Thunderbolt. Das Gehäuse einer solchen externen Festplatte würde beispielsweise in etwa soviel kosten, wie die eigentlich HDD selbst. Dies verteuert die Hardware und beschränkt ihren Einsatz ebenfalls auf den Profimarkt.


 
Und ein möglicher optischer Thunderbolt Nachfolger wird alles nur sicher nicht billiger...


----------



## Skysnake (30. Juni 2011)

Klar, das wird noch DEUTLICH teurer. Da wird ein Kabel ein echt begehrtes Diebesgut. 

Zudem frage ich mich, wie die einen optischen Wandel in das Kabel packen wollen, die ziehen ja doch einiges an Leistung. Da kann das Kabel schon gut warm werden.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. Juni 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Klar, das wird noch DEUTLICH teurer. Da wird ein Kabel ein echt begehrtes Diebesgut.
> 
> Zudem frage ich mich, wie die einen optischen Wandel in das Kabel packen wollen, die ziehen ja doch einiges an Leistung. Da kann das Kabel schon gut warm werden.



Das wird sich zeigen, ich find es jedoch eine Frechheit von Apple diese Kabel bereits als Thunderbolt Kabel zu bezeichnen, den die erste Version hat noch Kupferleitung, das hat nichts mit Glasfasertechnik zu tun

Aber angesichts des immer grösser werdenen Datenvolumens ist das kein schlechter Ansatz, wobei ich noch nicht mal USB 3.0 richtig zu nutzen weiss


----------



## Skysnake (30. Juni 2011)

Ähm....

ThunderBolt =|= Light Peak 

Und was die Sache angeht mit dem teurer, so kannst du da drauf Gift nehmen, dass die optischen Kabel noch teurer werden. Man reißt zwar in den langen Leitungen Kupfer raus, um Sie durch Glasfaser zu ersetzen, weil Kupfer so wertvoll ist, aber auf die kurzen Strecken ist das nicht rentabel. So ein elektro-optischer Wandler ist nicht gerade billig in den Qualitäten, die du brauchst...

Auch der Strombedarf ein elektro-optischen Wandlers kannst du nicht damit vergleichen, was der Stecker hier für die Übertragung per Kupfer brauch. Du musst das Signal zwar über Kupfer treiben, aber das würde ich dennoch deutlich niedriger ansetzen. Die Einkopplung des Signals in den LWL ist ja das Problem. Man bekommt ja nur einen kleinen Bruchteil eingekoppelt.


----------



## Silmare (30. Juni 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Ähm....
> 
> ThunderBolt =|= Light Peak


 
Ist Light Peak nicht nur der Codename während der Entwicklung für Thunderbolt gewesen?


----------



## dr_breen (30. Juni 2011)

Macht es den Kohl denn fett, wenn man zum teuren Speichermedium noch ein teures Kabel kaufen muss?


----------



## X Broster (30. Juni 2011)

Du machst eine News auf mit der Überschrift, dass dir der Preis mit schmeckt? Also bitte.

Die Bilderchen sind schön und gut, aber das ist keine News.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Juni 2011)

Ähm... dir ist schon klar, wie ein Stecker normal intern aussieht?

Wenn nein, bau mal nen Netzwerkstecker auseinander 

Und die Überschrift ist Bild-like halt reißerisch, damit es die Leute auch lesen  Mir ist es doch SCHEIS egal, wie teuer das Kabel ist, von mir aus können Sie auch 500€ fürs Kabel verlangen, das geht mir total am Arsch vorbei...


----------



## X Broster (30. Juni 2011)

Dann kann man die News auch etwas niveauvoller gestalten.

Du bekommst für diese News doch keine Geld, oder etwa doch? Was spricht da gegen einen eher technisch versierten Titel wie "2m Thunderbold Kabel mit interessanten Innnenleben".


----------



## Bennz (30. Juni 2011)

X Broster schrieb:


> 2m Thunderbold Kabel mit interessanten Innnenleben.


 

Hätte ich jetzt nicht gelesen, aber 50$ fürn kabel is teuer.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (1. Juli 2011)

Ist zwar nicht wenig Geld für ein Kabel, aber falls es mal wirklich benötigt wird, gehn 50$ in Ordnung.
Für mich fällt mir aber kein Bedarf dazu ein.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Juli 2011)

Und genau da liegt das Problem. 

1. Man muss einen neuen Apple haben
2. Man muss ein Gerät finden, das TB unterstützt
3. Man muss das Gerät aus 2 auch brauchen
4. Man muss überhaupt genug Geld haben um sich Gerät 2 zu kaufen
5. Man muss damit billiger, ähnlich teuer sein, wie mit anderen Lösungen. 5% mehr Leistung bei 50% mehr Kosten sind normal nicht drin.


----------



## m-o-m-o (1. Juli 2011)

Diese Probleme erinnern mich an Firewire...


----------



## Iceananas (1. Juli 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Diese Probleme erinnern mich an Firewire...


 
deswegen hat sich der mist auch nicht wirklich durchgesetzt. und TB ist seit der existenz von USB 3.0 auch überflüssig, auch wenn TB technisch überlegen sein mag.


----------



## Progs-ID (1. Juli 2011)

50 Dollar ist schon ne Menge Holz für ein Kabel. Aber, nem richtigen Apple-Fanboy werden diese 50 Dollar kaum was aus machen, weil die anderen Sachen ja auch schon teuer genug sind.


----------



## JBX (1. Juli 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> deswegen hat sich der mist auch nicht wirklich durchgesetzt.



Naja, Firewire hat sich an manchen Stellen schon durchgesetzt wo USB 2.0 einfach nicht gereicht hat z.B. übertragung von DV-Camcorder zu PC und zum Teil auch Interfaces für Musiker weil Firewire glaub so gut wie Latenzfrei ist.

Ich empfinde Thunderbolt irgendwie als eine Abgrenzung von Apple zum PC. Werden die eigentlich auch USB 3.0 haben?


----------



## Cosmas (1. Juli 2011)

naja apple ist ja auch nicht gleich pc, auch wennse in letzter zeit viel mit pc technik spielen, davon mal ab, is das ja auch son intel ding, die haben ja usb3 nicht mitgetragen, das wurde an denen ja vorbei entwickelt und ratifiziert. von daher würde ich das zumindest stark bezweifeln.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juli 2011)

Bennz schrieb:


> Hätte ich jetzt nicht gelesen, aber 50$ fürn kabel is teuer.


 
50$ für ein Kabel ist teuer? Guck mal bei Siemens nach. SPS Programmierkabel. Das kostet da schon erheblich mehr. 

"Kopien" dieses Kabels brauchen nicht sonderlich lange, dafür ist die Anzahl der Bauteile unerheblich, wichtiger ist es zu wissen ob Intel ggf. Dinge ala (verschlüsselten) Handshake einbaut und ein Fremdcontroller sich gar nicht anmelden kann und somit erst dafür lizensiert werden müsstem. 

Apple ist mit logischen Argumenten nicht haltbar hinsichtlich der Preise, hier würde ich es schon fast mit einer Religion vergleichen. 

Andere Hersteller bieten mehr Leistung bei besserer Verarbeitung zu niedrigerem Preis.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2011)

Naja... Die Komplexität hat schon einen Einfluss. Die Chips musst du ja erst mal analysieren, und dann die nötige Signalqualität erreichen. Das wird schon ne Zeit lang dauern. 

Und vergleich doch bitte nicht irgendwelche Industrie-Kabel mit nem Consumer-Kabel, welches als 0815 Standard daher kommen soll... Das ist lächerlich. USB 3.0 ist die Konkurrenz, und die ist deutlich billiger bei nem 2 Meter Kabel... Gleich der erste Link den mir Google geliefert hat, war von Conrad mit 10€, und das ist sicherlich nicht das billigste.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juli 2011)

USB 3.0 ist doch keine Konkurenz für Thunderbolt. Denn diese beiden Standards (USB 3.0 hat da noch bessere Karten als Schnittstelle für externe Festplatten) werden mit externem PCIe enorme Konkurenz bekommen, denn dieses ist unter anderem ein Industriestandard und dadurch braucht es die Industrie und da es auch für Consumer da sein soll, wird es dadurch Massenware und somit billig. Thunderbolt kann somit jetzt schon einpacken, denn mit der Politik der hohen Preise und ihrer eigenen Vorgaben kommt Intel nicht weit bei Industriekunden die in ganz anderen Preisdimensionen handeln. Entweder bietet Intel billige Lizenzen an oder sie können einpacken - keiner wird einen nicht Standard nutzen.


----------



## m-o-m-o (3. Juli 2011)

Dazu muss man aber auch sagen, dass Thunderbolt und externes PCIe Sicherheitsmängel haben, weil sie uneingeschränkten Hardwarezugriff ermöglichen können. Wenn das bekannter werden sollte bzw. in großen Firmen ausgenutzt wird (*hust* Industriespionage *HUST* Sony ) brauchen wir entweder besseren Speicherschutz (IOMMU auf allen Boards) oder USB 3 wird sich durchsetzten. Und bevor Firmen ihre Mainboards austauschen, werden sie wohl auf USB 3 setzen.

Jaja, ist ein Horrorszenario, aber ich wollts auch nur mal in den Raum stellen


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juli 2011)

Kann man bei externem PCIe auch noch berücksichtigen. Aber das stimmt, Thunderbolt ist momentan ja sehr kritisch in dieser Hinsicht. Da externes PCIe ein Industriestandard sein soll, werden die das wohl berücksichtigen (ich hoffe es zumindestens).


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2011)

USB ist genau so ein Industriestandard wie PCI-E 

Externes PCI-E hat seine GANZ eigenen Probleme. Einige wurden hier ja schon angesprochen. Dazu kommt halt, dass du einen DICKEN fetten "teuren" (also viele Transistoren) PCI-E Controller in deine Hardware setzen musst. Das ist bei USB billiger/einfacher zu realisieren. Dazu kommt noch, dass du bei der Entfernung sehr schnell limitiert bist bei externem PCI-E. Sie werden sich ergänzen, aber sicherlich nicht der eine Standard den anderen verdrängen.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juli 2011)

Du willst doch nicht eine Schnittstelle wie USB 3.0 welche gerade einmal 5Gbit/s schafft mit den Industrieanforderungen in Sachen Bandbreite in dem vorraussichtlich im Jahr 2013 erscheinenden externem PCIe vergleichen welches 32Gbit/s verspricht. Das ist gerade in industriellen Anwendungen in denen man hohe Übertragungsarten hat nochmal eine ganz andere Geschichte, wir sprechen hier von einer rund 6x höheren Geschwindigkeit. Zudem hat USB kurz gesagt einen lappigen Stecker. Keine Verriegelung im Standard vorhergesehen (ja, ich kenn diese Neutrik Variante von PC Anschlüssen), nix. Was ist vom Stecker besser, HDMI oder DVI?  

Und Transistoren kosten nix mehr. Zumindestens nicht wenn man diese in einem bereits vorhandenen IC unterbringen kann, selbst bei einem weiteren IC dank Massenware billig. 

SRAM Bausteine sind für Privatleute teuer, 1Mbit kosten da schnell 25€, aber wir sprechen hier von Großabnehmern die gleich mal 10 Millionen mal das selbe IC kaufen. Das wären dann wenn es hochkommt 1-2€ (in Relation zu den 25€, bei noch nicht vorhandenen ICs kann man die Kosten ja schlecht schätzen), wenn überhaupts.

PS: Ich hab nirgendwo behauptet, dass USB 3.0 kein Industriestandard ist sondern nur geschrieben, dass bei dem PCIe Sicherheitsfeatures wahrscheinlich berücksichtigt werden da Industriestandard und somit div. Ansprüche an die Sicherheit gelten.


----------



## Superwip (3. Juli 2011)

Was meinst du mit "Industrie?"

-Industrie PCs und Eingebettete Systeme?
Da werden eher selten mehr als 5GBit/s benötigt, schon garnicht extern... In Einzelfällen vielleicht schon aber eher noch seltener als in normalen PCs...

-Server und/oder HPCs?
Da gibt es sowieso eigene, schnellere Standards


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2011)

externes PCI-E ist nur für die Entkopplung interessant, und halt als BILLIGE Alternative.

Du sprichst hier von 32 GBit/s als ob das was tolles wäre... Wir sind hier schon bei 52 GBit/s angekommen. Wenn du bereit bist etwas Geld in die Hand zu nehmen, bekommst du das ohne Probleme.

Dazu gibts 40 GBit/s mit extrem niedrigen Latenzen auch über weitere Entfernungen. 

externes PCI-E hat einen Zweck. Billig.


----------



## rebel4life (3. Juli 2011)

Eben, billig ist allen recht. 

Es gibt ja bereits jetzt Adapter von von expresscard auf PCIe um daran Videokarten oder auch Grafikkarten zu betreiben, daher wird externes PCIe sehr interessant sein für Laptops, denn wenn es einen richtigen Steckverbinder gibt, dann werden das hoffentlich viele Hersteller einsetzen und es wird vieleicht sogar möglich sein, dass die externe Graka das Bild dann auch auf dem internen Monitor ausgeben kann, das geht mit der bisherigen Lösung leider nicht. Bei der hat man seinen Adapter für den Laptop, verbindet diesen über ein HDMI Kabel mit diesen kleineren Steckern, Netzteil hin und schon hat man auf einem externen Monitor über diese Graka ein Bild und das reicht sogar für Spiele oder auch für andere Anwendungen ala Videorendern.


----------



## user1900 (7. Juli 2011)

Naja also in der Firma von meinem Dad brauchen die manchmal sehr hohe bandbreiten und wir reden da net von 5 gbit sonder von 30 oder 50 und da ist Thunderbird der Richtige schritt in die Richtige Richtung. habe selber nen Mac und habe mir schon die LaCy Little Big Disk vorbestellt. 2 SSD, in einem RAID 0 hat ma da schöne Datendursätze von 600 und mehr MBITs drinn und sobald es Platten gibt die mehr leisten wird Thunderbold  USB 3 wegputzen und dann freue ich mich über meinen Mac und ganz ehrlich usb ist ******* firwire ist immer noch schneller als als usb 2.0. USB 3 will ich net haben.

EDIT:

50 dollar sind ungefähr 35€ das ist nun wirklich nicht teuer


----------



## Skysnake (8. Juli 2011)

Hier kostet es knapp 50€... Es sollte doch inzwischen hinlänglich bekannt sein, dass man nicht einfach den Umrechnungskurs nehmen darf.

Und klar, der Unterschied zwischen 5 vs 10 GBit/s. WAU da liegen natürlich Welten dazwischen 

Und was ist das für ein Argument? "USB 3 will ich net haben."

Warum, weils schneller als Firewire ist?


----------



## user1900 (10. Juli 2011)

Mhh weil ich von dem ganzen Consumerbreich weg will und mir net umsonnst nen Mac gekauft habe, wiegesagt ich vergleich momentan Firewire mit Usb 2.0. Ich kann ja mal Spaßeshalber Thunderbold mir Usb 3.0 vergleichen. Also im SuperSpeedModus schafft Usb 3.0 5Gbits/s, Thunderbold schaftt in der einfachen Version das gleiche, wenn erstmal die Finaleversion drausen ist und auch kaufbar na dann sind wir bei 10 Gbits/s und das wars mit Usb 3.0.  



> Und was ist das für ein Argument? "USB 3 will ich net haben."


Einfach weil es jeder hat. Mann muss doch auch irgent wo noch was besonderes haben was nicht alle haben. Und genau da kommt Thunderold ins Spiel. Wenn es sobleibt das Intel so hohe Linzenzgebüren nimmt (und das hoffe ich) dan wird Apple wohl über einen zumindesten annehmbaren Zeitraum der einziger Hersteller sein der Thunderbold so flächendeckend einsetzt.


----------



## Superwip (10. Juli 2011)

> Mhh weil ich von dem ganzen Consumerbreich weg will


 
Da bist du bei Apple genau richtig!



> Einfach weil es jeder hat.


 
Ja, Kompatibilität ist schon schlimm...



Wenn du wirklich viel Bandbreite brauchst nimm -für SSDs- (e)SATA (da herkömmliche SSDs immer SATA basieren werden sie auch mit Thunderbolt nicht und nie schneller, sollten jemals -was ich bezweifle- native Thunderbolt SSDs kommen werden sie unter Garantie extrem teuer), für andere Anwendungen oder wenn du noch mehr brauchst PCIe


----------



## rebel4life (10. Juli 2011)

Stimmt, man ist aus dem Consumer Bereich draußen wenn man sich nicht an Standards hält wie es Apple macht.

Tschuldigung, das ist aber Unsinn. Selbst beim Militär achtet man darauf dass man ggf. unterschiedliche Raketenabwehrsysteme verbinden kann - und das schimpft sich Waffenindustrie. Genauso wie industrielle Anlagen, haben alle Standards, ich kenn keine, die ein reine Apple Schnittstelle hat bzw. einen Mac braucht, dort hat man überall einen parallen Port ala LPT oder eine serielle Schnittstelle ala RS232. Und da ist einiges genormt, z.B. der Pegel, die Leitungscodes, etc. Eine Industrieanlage zeichnet sich eben nicht dadurch aus, dass sie Standards nicht einhält. Ein Auto von Apple hätte vermutlich nur eine Bremse anstatt wie vorgeschrieben 2 unabhängige Systeme und das nennt sich dann auch noch Innovation.


----------



## Dennisth (10. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Mhh weil ich von dem ganzen Consumerbreich weg will und mir net umsonnst nen Mac gekauft habe



Wenn du aber einen neuen Mac hast bist du aber im Consumerbereich, denn die Hardware ist normale PC-Hardware nur mit nem Apfel drauf 



user1900 schrieb:


> Einfach weil es jeder hat. Mann muss doch auch irgent wo noch was besonderes haben was nicht alle haben. Und genau da kommt Thunderold ins Spiel. Wenn es sobleibt das Intel so hohe Linzenzgebüren nimmt (und das hoffe ich) dan wird Apple wohl über einen zumindesten annehmbaren Zeitraum der einziger Hersteller sein der Thunderbold so flächendeckend einsetzt.



Darum hast du auch einen Intel drin, den hat ja auch fast jeder. Wenn du was besonderes haben willst dann kauf dir ein 20 Jahre altes Handy, denn DAS hat bestimmt keiner außer dir.

Wie Superwip schon gesagt hat:
Kompatibilität ist schon schlimm....

Vielleicht solltest du dich mal umsehen und nachsehen wo dein ach so geliebtes Thunderbold verwendet wird und wieviele Geräte es damit schon gibt und dann schau wieviele USB 3.0 Geräte es gibt.

Komisch ist auch, dass Apple USB-Ports verbaut.... Wieso nutzen die nicht weiter ihren tollen Firewireport an ihren Macs? Schonmal gefragt? nein? Vielleicht weil dir die Antwort nicht gefällt? Wovon gibts wohl mehr? USB-Sticks oder Firewire-Sticks? 

Ich liebe Apple-Fans

mfg
Dennisth


----------

